# hornblatt - wie pflanzen?



## elkop (29. Apr. 2009)

hallo teichianer 

hab eine frage: wie pflanze ich mein __ hornblatt? einfach reinschmeißen oder doch an einen stein binden und versenken?


----------



## Annett (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  hornblatt - wie pflanzen?*

Hallo Elke,

ich habe es wie Karsten gemacht. https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/15
Allerdings ist das __ Hornkraut recht brüchig.... also lieber vorsichtig mit den Stängeln umgehen.

Teilweise habe ich auch das Papier weggelassen und einfach einen Brocken Lavagestein mit einem Gummi an den Stielen befestigt.


----------



## elkop (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  hornblatt - wie pflanzen?*

hört sich gut an. danke.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (29. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  hornblatt - wie pflanzen?*

ich hab meins damals in kleine durchsichtige orchideeentöpfe mit 0-2er kies körnung gestzt und dann auf den teichboden langsam abgelassen, es hat sogar wurzeln gebildet und blieb fein an der stelle bis meine fischlein ne party damit veranstalteten ...


----------



## Redlisch (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  hornblatt - wie pflanzen?*

Hallo,

ich hatte es einfach in den Sand gesteckt, mittlerweile hat es sich ausgebreitet und wächst von -2,2m bis zur Oberfläche ...

Was abgebrochen war habe ich einfach wieder reingeschmissen und es ging dann langsam unter und wuchs wieder weiter.

Ich dachte immer das Hornblatt im Winter langsam zerfällt und sich durch Winterknospen wieder ausbreitet, meines hat den Winter aber schadlos überstanden. Ich muss wohl bald man mit der langen Harke etwas reduzieren.

Axel


----------



## elkop (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  hornblatt - wie pflanzen?*

vielen dank für die tipps. was würde ich nur tun ohne euch
und jetzt habe ich noch ein myriophyllum spicatum (ähriges __ tausendblatt) bekommen. ich nehme an, dass ich das auf ähnliche weise einsetzen kann, oder?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  hornblatt - wie pflanzen?*


----------



## elkop (30. Apr. 2009)

*AW:  hornblatt - wie pflanzen?*

thnx ralf


----------

